
The Most Terrifying Thought Experiment of All Time - axiomdata316
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/bitwise/2014/07/roko_s_basilisk_the_most_terrifying_thought_experiment_of_all_time.html
======
mdo123
Nothing here yet, but let's get going guys!

[https://github.com/carlitoselmago/roko-
basilisk](https://github.com/carlitoselmago/roko-basilisk)

------
vokep
the most boring and easy to dismiss thought experiment of all time

Its possible sure, but so are an infinite count of other terrifying-but-if-
they-are-true-are-entirely-out-of-our-control futures.

